# North Carolina Police Chief Allowed Son To Carry Handgun, Wear Uniform



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wxii12.com*

Town leaders have stripped their embattled police chief of his duties and indefinitely suspended him.

Gary Parsons was indicted last week on multiple charges including embezzlement and allowing his son to carry a handgun and wear a police uniform.

He had originally been suspended 30 days. Town officials voted Thursday for the indefinite suspension.

They said Parsons will remain an employee of the city once his current suspension without pay is over.

Capt. Steve Dowell and Capt. Robert Bowlin have been placed in charge of the police department.

Town manager Ken Nolan said Parsons will be on paid suspension with health benefits until the legal situation is resolved.

The SBI began a probe of the Wilkesboro Police Department in September 2005 after officers complained to the district attorney.

Parsons has pleaded not guilty to all charges and will next appear in court on April 10.

Previous Stories:


February 14, 2006: Wilkesboro Leaders Discuss Police Chief's Future 
February 7, 2006: Wilkesboro Police Chief Indicted On Charges 
Copyright 2006 by WXII12.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

wow i've heard of helping ur family get on the job but WOW!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

That Chief sounds like a real piece of work. It also said that he would make officers pickup his kids from school and wait on them hand and foot.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

hey paw, can I borrow the car keys?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

94c said:


> hey paw, can I borrow the car keys?


I got a hot date with ma, so I'll be home late!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

sdb29 said:


> I got a hot date with ma, so I'll be home late!


So 'der ain't no need for ya and sis to wait up.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Junior. When we get home remind me to punch your momma in the mouth...

Why's that daddy?

Because there is no way you come from my loins.....


----------

